# Gaia at 13 weeks



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Gaia is 13 weeks today and her coat colour has changed so much already, she has also grown a lot .......










Here are a couple of her with her first Pizzle stick, she chewed it for an hour and a half, even had it in her mouth while having a wee


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwww! So cute  Her coat is gorgeous


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Gorgeous! 

Sue, I think you might be quite close by to me (Harpenden). There's a few of us in and around St Albans, you should join us for a walk one day!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She looks so sweet ... Is she a good puppy for you Sue? 

Loving her colouring? Is Gaia an F1 cockapoo?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

She is gorgeous! What a beautiful little pup she is  x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Sue, I think you might be quite close by to me (Harpenden). There's a few of us in and around St Albans, you should join us for a walk one day!


We'd love too, she's only on short walks at the moment but I'm looking forward to meeting you and Obi


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

JoJo said:


> She looks so sweet ... Is she a good puppy for you Sue?
> 
> Loving her colouring? Is Gaia an F1 cockapoo?


Hi Jojo, yes she is an F1 and she is very good She goes into her crate at night, no mess and sometimes has to be woken at 6:15 am. We only have the very occasional accident during the day. Her recall is great and she doesn't seem to be frightend of anything, the only problem is the nipping ...... oh for those baby teeth to be gone


----------

